# Pro-grade vs house brands



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

moer than likely its the batteries. your more likely to notice a power drop on a cordless saw when batteries start to get old than you will with a drill.. 

how many charge cycles have your batteries been through


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I wouldn't replace the saw, replace the battery as that's more than likely the culprit.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> moer than likely its the batteries. your more likely to notice a power drop on a cordless saw when batteries start to get old than you will with a drill..
> 
> how many charge cycles have your batteries been through





Canarywood1 said:


> I wouldn't replace the saw, replace the battery as that's more than likely the culprit.


I'd say about 30 or so. They're lithium, so I thought they tended to have a steady life span.


Sounds like I'm better of sticking to what I have and replacing with Ryobi as I go?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd be less likely to blame the battery as some of the others here if they're lithium. NiCad, sure, but 30 charges on a lithium isn't much. 

Ryobi is fine for most homeowners, but the fact is they aren't as good as Milwaukee or DeWalt. Some guys will tell you they've had Ryobi for years and they've been good, but if you look me in the eye and try to tell me that one of their reciprocating saws are better than a brushless Milwaukee Fuel Sawzall, I'd politely tell you that you're nuts. But it also costs more than twice what the Ryobi does. 

You just have to ask yourself whether it's worth it. Since you're already unhappy maybe it is. 

And I've seen plenty of bare tools of better brands in stock all over the place so don't let that discourage you.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

There is a trade off between making saws powerfully enough to do the work and battery life. While I like my battery tools, I know that for more prolonged use on a project, it is time to get out the corded tool and extension cord. 

BTW, when did you last change the blades on those saws that aren't cutting it ?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

30 charges on a lithium battery is nothing.. im running makita 18v and milwaukee 12v . i now for the makita batterys, their supposed to get 1000 charges.. before they have reached life expectancy roughly


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why can't anyone just spit it out.Although there are some pros that use Ryobi tools and have decent luck with them they are mostly handyman types that don't use the particular tool all day every day.Ryobyi tools are a homeowner grade tool and not even in the same categorie as Millwaukee.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ That's basically what I said. Actually, almost exactly 
@Oso954 - With brushless motors and new battery technology, ex. Milwaukee's new 9ah battery, that gap is getting a lot smaller. Have you been to a cell phone store lately and tried to find a non-smart phone? They're hidden in a small corner near the back. That's where the corded tools will be at Hombre Depot in not too long, mark my words.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

gizzygone said:


> I'd say about 30 or so. They're lithium, so I thought they tended to have a steady life span.
> 
> 
> Sounds like I'm better of sticking to what I have and replacing with Ryobi as I go?


What batteries are you using,the ones that come with the tools tend to be under powered, was at HD yesterday looking at tools and saw a P102 in a sawzall, that battery is 1.3 amp hrs. nowhere near what that tool should be using if you expect it to be useful, circular saw and sawzall should have a P108 4 amp hrs. if you want it to work properly.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't have any Ryobi tools, but I don't think you should be concerned about the quality of Ryobi tools. In any DIY project, knowing what to do and how to do it are vastly more important than the name on the tool you're doing it with. Ryobi is certainly good enough for most DIY'ers.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

I have all Ryobi Cordless tools and use them fairly often, including my blue sawzall. I upgraded to the 2 pack of high capacity batteries (2x P-108) when they were on sale around the holiday. Since then, I've used them many many times without issue. 

If you are looking to upgrade them, and have some available credit bandwidth, you can purchase this Dewalt kit ( Model # DCK296M2 Internet # 204678759 Store SKU # 1000042981 ) along with the Ryobi 2 pack of High Capacity batteries ( Model # P122 Internet # 204321540 Store SKU # 1000018258 ) together. The Dewalt kit currently has a $150 off promotion when you purchase another battery or tool with it, and the discount is spread across both items, making the batteries $68 plus tax. Once you get them, you can then simply return the Dewalt kit.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

The saw blades are new... I figured I'd start with that. 

The problem is ryobi's circular saw is only 5.5", so it doesn't cut anything more than a 2x4. 

I guess I'll have to try a new battery set and see where that leaves me. Sounds like it's dumb for me to start over and Buy a new kit. At least I don't feel bad if I burn a drill out... Or dropping them.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

If you really want to upgrade, you can get a few bucks back by selling the old Ryobis on eBay or Craig's List. There is a decent secondary market for the tools in good condition.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

gizzygone said:


> The saw blades are new... I figured I'd start with that.
> 
> The problem is ryobi's circular saw is only 5.5", so it doesn't cut anything more than a 2x4.
> 
> I guess I'll have to try a new battery set and see where that leaves me. Sounds like it's dumb for me to start over and Buy a new kit. At least I don't feel bad if I burn a drill out... Or dropping them.


Most of my cordless tools are RYobi and about 6 months ago I upgraded the batteries to the lithium ones. (My old nicads were shot after 4 years of steady use.) The lithium batteries are much lighter and they do seem to last a bit longer between charges. And they do recharge much quicker. The downside I see is that when the lithium batteries run dry, they just stop, right in the middle of a task. The old nicads would slow down so you could at least finish the saw cut or hole drill or whatever you were working on.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> Most of my cordless tools are RYobi and about 6 months ago I upgraded the batteries to the lithium ones. (My old nicads were shot after 4 years of steady use.) The lithium batteries are much lighter and they do seem to last a bit longer between charges. And they do recharge much quicker. The downside I see is that when the lithium batteries run dry, they just stop, right in the middle of a task. The old nicads would slow down so you could at least finish the saw cut or hole drill or whatever you were working on.


They all quit like that,unless you have the ones with a fuel gauge that you can check as too how much battery you have left before you run it dead, the Ryobi P108 has it.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

What do you _do_ mostly with the saw & drill ? If you're using it once a month for small projects , I _certainly_ wouldn't spend $400-500 on a contractor grade set of tools ! 

If it's your battery (most likely) you can have them tested . 

Some options not usually considered are :

1. E-bay . I've listened to people bad-mouth it (Evil-bay , etc.) , but I've _never_ had a bad experience in probably 30 purchases .....

2. Batteries Plus type places can actually rebuild _some_ batteries .


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

dd57chevy said:


> What do you _do_ mostly with the saw & drill ? If you're using it once a month for small projects , I _certainly_ wouldn't spend $400-500 on a contractor grade set of tools !
> 
> If it's your battery (most likely) you can have them tested .
> 
> ...


I'll look into batteries plus. 

What are you suggesting I buy from eBay? A tool set or a new battery?

I literally only use it once or twice per month... But I have a basement finishing project were in the middle of, and a shed project coming up. It really sounds to me most people feel Ryobi is fine... I was expecting to hear that the pro brands have more oomph.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I needed a battery for a laptop but Bat-Plus wanted over $100 . But while I was waiting I "peeked" over the plexiglass of a work bench . I saw obviously used DeWalt batteries sitting there . The "kid" said they rebuild them .

I ended up getting a _new_ laptop batt on E-bay ......for $12 plus shipping !!!

Oso954 made an _excellent_ point . Your cordless drill is powered by , what , an 18v battery ? An electric drill is powered by a coal , nuclear or hydraulic powered generating plant . A variable speed _electric _drill is sometimes the better tool .


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

dd57chevy said:


> I needed a battery for a laptop but Bat-Plus wanted over $100 . But while I was waiting I "peeked" over the plexiglass of a work bench . I saw obviously used DeWalt batteries sitting there . The "kid" said they rebuild them .
> 
> I ended up getting a _new_ laptop batt on E-bay ......for $12 plus shipping !!!
> 
> Oso954 made an _excellent_ point . Your cordless drill is powered by , what , an 18v battery ? An electric drill is powered by a coal , nuclear or hydraulic generating plant . A variable speed _electric _drill is sometimes the better tool .


Very true. And I have a few corded tools to get the job done: but I wasn't sure if the pro-grade cordless tools had more power over a Ryobi? Or if they're just more expensive because they're lighter, and more durable (for daily use?).


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

gizzygone said:


> Very true. And I have a few corded tools to get the job done: but I wasn't sure if the pro-grade cordless tools had more power over a Ryobi? Or if they're just more expensive because they're lighter, and more durable (for daily use?).


All of the above. Nobody is saying Ryobi is pro grade, they're just saying they're good enough for a DIYer. 

And yes, the pro grade tools are much more powerful, generally have less vibration and are more comfortable to use. Not necessarily lighter because they have more parts made of metal for durability. The slide rail batteries allow more electronics to be stuffed into the tools because they don't have the stick in there. 

Plus, the selection of tools has something to do with it. A DIYer doesn't need a cordless mag drill or Pex cutter, and a pro doesn't need a weed wacker.


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

anything with a brushed motor is going to lose power over time. in the rc car world, we use to replace the brushes and turn the comm on a lathe, typically every race day, to maintain power. 







also the term "Hombre Depot" is racist.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

So here's something I'm wondering; How common is it for a pro grade brand to burn out? Do they have circuitry to prevent it?

I was drilling 1/2" holes thru PT lumber for some new railings for a deck, and the motor burnt out (I'm sure a corded drill would have been a better choice, but to me, the cordless is just too convenient). 

Being ryobi, I just had to head down to the Home Depot for a cheap $35 replacement bare drill. 

But if I were to burn out, say, a Milwaukee, I'd either need to find a service center or order up a new bare tool for upwards of $120


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

iThinman said:


> also the term "Hombre Depot" is racist.


Oh Lord... Can I call it Home Cheapo or would that be offensive to poor people? 

Either report my post or quit whining. 

Sorry for the thread jack. Continue.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

"Home Dee-pot" in these parts.


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

i wasn't offended. it was a fyi/psa in case you didn't know it was racist. if you're cool offending peoples race, have at it.

home cheapo is perfectly fine. lol poors


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I knew exactly what I was saying. If someone is offended by it, they are really going to have problems existing in our society. I pity them. 

If you want to continue this discussion start a thread on the Controversial Board forum.


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

I use a variety of brands including Ryobi. The saw seems to work very good if it has the Ryobi 4ah silver battery. The smaller older batteries just don't have what it takes. Also don't overcharge the old nicad batteries on the old blue charger...better to use their smart green charger.

Ryobi is great if you want to use their tools and systems for decades. The batteries are always the same and that is good for the home owner.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Digging up a year old thread!

I will say: I ended up buying the two pack of the new 4ah batteries, and all of my ryobi tools now have new life. 

I'm more of a fan then ever with them. 

Yes, they're much heavier than the latest and greatest, but they get the job done and have proven to be durable. (I've overloaded my drill to the point of it smoking like wet leaves, but the thing keeps on ticking)

Considering the price, and the readily available bare tools (no need to order), it's a no-brainer for me. Yes, you may get fatigued with the weight (but I'm sure those fancy Milwaukee's and DEWALTs were just as heavy a few years back), and you may need to adjust positioning to get into tighter areas, but for the occasional user; I can't recommend what I have enough. 


Granted: I'll probably get bored of them and post another post like this in 5 years, but for now I'll stick to the green brand.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

all mine have cords..... have yet to run out of power


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

dd had it right. It always depends on what your doing. I love my DeWalt 20v brushless hammer / drill combo kit. It's really not a full 20v; just marketing when they changed up the batteries. Though they do hold a charge longer than my old 18v. And yes, I was annoyed that I felt compelled to upgrade due to battery tech. My old 18v was starting to fade. The cost of new batteries vs. a whole new kit was an interesting choice. So I kind of did both. Got the new kit and also some new batteries that were knockoffs on eBay.

But... I won't buy more and more cordless on the same battery platform. Why? Because for some tools, you just need more power. Sure, if you HAVE to be remote from power, that's one thing. But for some things, even the latest tech doesn't cut it.

For example, when I'm building something that uses pocket holes, I use a corded Bosch drill to do the holes. Doing dozens of pocket holes just tears through a battery in no time and the power just isn't quite there. And I know guys use them, but just don't see circular saws really having the power to get some jobs done. If you're only making a handful of cuts, or if you're a contractor with a whole bank of charged batteries, that's different.

Since you already have the Ryobi kit, that's fine. If it does the jobs you need it to do. If you need to backfill with one corded drill or something else for that one special task you do, that's ok too. But if you're thinking this stuff just doesn't have the power for what you need for the tasks you contemplate, it sucks but you'll maybe have to start upgrading.


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

Scottg said:


> But... I won't buy more and more cordless on the same battery platform. Why? Because *for some tools, you just need more power*. Sure, if you HAVE to be remote from power, that's one thing. But for some things, even the latest tech doesn't cut it.


yep Scott gotta agree...

I use both corded and uncorded.....problems solved. Most of the time Ryobi is more than sufficient but I have some Makitas just in case.

eh, and Dewalt, Skill, Hitachi, Harbor Freight etc.


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

gizzygone said:


> Digging up a year old thread!
> 
> I will say: I ended up buying the two pack of the new 4ah batteries, and all of my ryobi tools now have new life.
> 
> ...


you did it right!

i used to think the ryobi saw was junk, until my neighbor pointed out that the saw needs a 4ah battery at least to even work right. 

problem is when we buy the kit from the Big Box, they give us the tiny batteries and that sets us up to fair using saw like tools. 

i use both Ryobi and Makita tools, and they are both fine for us home owners. have yet to break one and even my old blue batteries are still working. secret with those batteries was to not over charge; the new charger is smart and will not over charge but the origonal charger was a money maker as it would just boil the batteries, as most folks just left them on the charger....eh, and then they complained. the batteries were fine, the charger was not.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

It is nice to see someone follow up a thread. A contractor friend used his Ryobi for years, until his general contractor gave him some Dewalts. Unlike the Dewalt the old Ryobi can take new Lithium Ion batteries. My friend won't be able to use Dewalt Lithium Ion Batteries as Dewalt changed the form factor. Also they don't make the tools like they use, that is why I bought a Ridgid that and the battery warranty/service contract means I should be able to swap them out, if the battery dies. You just have to follow through the service contract requirements. Lastly if you know someone with a 3D printer, than you can make a Ridgid Battery to Ryobi tool adapter: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1861937

Lastly ignore the 20v advertisements for Lithium Ion, it is pure marketing and it is illegal across the pond to label Dewalts as 20v. All Lithium Ion batteries for 18v and "20v" tools have the same voltage. Dewalts, Porter Cables and other "20v" list theirs in Maximum voltage, while the 18v companies list the nominal voltage. 
-6 or 1 half dozen
-1 miles or 1.6K
-.30 Cal or 7.62


----------

